# I need help with Pre-Employment Assessments!



## jfuller39 (Sep 29, 2013)

I passed my CPC in August of this year and have over 7 years of coding experience however, now I am trying to get hired as a remote CPC coder. Every position requires a pre-employment assessment. I understand this is par for the course per say, however, this is new to me. I don't know how to prepare for these, each is so different, and even if I apply for a OP or SDS position I get assessments on IP or ER/OBS. Anyone know any resources or ways to prepare for these? This literally is a matter of survival for me and my family at this point as my old job ended and now I am faced with unemployment if I can't get through these. Please, any advice would be genuinely appreciated!!!!


----------



## maryh59@hotmail.com (Oct 1, 2013)

I have had one pre-employment assessment and basically is was almost like the CPC test.


----------



## sheardmd (Oct 1, 2013)

I took the Maxim test last week and found it to be very challenging.  I have been coding for a group of surgeons for 5+ years and passed my CPC this year on the first try with very little studying.  I may be alone here but I found Maxim's pre-employment test to be really hard and they informed me yesterday that I did not get the 85% that was required and I wasn't a bit surprised.


----------

